# Bollywood Alert!Aishwarya Rai Inspired OldGold and Burnt Burgundy Indian Bridal Look!



## ashpardesi (Dec 17, 2008)

Face:-[/u][/b]
Hope in a jar Moist.Lotion
MAC select cover-up concealer in NC 42
 MSF foundation in NC 40
MSF natural powder in medium dark
MAC Desert rose and Trace gold blush

*Eyes:- *
 UDPP
NYX shadestick in gold
MAC Old Gold Pigment
MAC Burnt Burgundy Pigment
MAC Coppering
MAC goldmine 
MAC Ricepaper
Body shop -  eyeliner
           Cover girl Lash blast mascara

*Lips :-* 
 carmex, NYX burgundy L/l,loreal plum l/s and Estee lauder clear l/g

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 17, 2008)

Simply Beautiful.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 17, 2008)

You are really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the your re-creation of the look


----------



## teha83 (Dec 17, 2008)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 17, 2008)

Great great job!


----------



## xxMACxx81 (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG you are gorgeous!you did a good job recreating the look


----------



## n_c (Dec 17, 2008)

Great job hun you nailed it!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 17, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Dec 17, 2008)

Your re-creation is fantastic!


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_Simply Beautiful._

 
Thanks dear!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_You are really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the your re-creation of the look_

 
Thank you!glad u liked it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teha83* 

 
_So beautiful!!!_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Great great job!_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxMACxx81* 

 
_OMG you are gorgeous!you did a good job recreating the look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you hun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Great job hun you nailed it!_

 
Thank you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_absolutely gorgeous!!!!_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_Your re-creation is fantastic!_

 
Thank you dear!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 17, 2008)

I love it!  You made Old Gold look great!  I have found this one of the most difficult colors to wear and you paired it up perfectly.


----------



## ajannasmom (Dec 17, 2008)

I think I like yours better!!! Fanstastic!!!!


----------



## zuuchini (Dec 17, 2008)

i think your version looks so much better!!! you loooook just gorgeous. love every single bit of it.


----------



## zerin (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW! THIS IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!! 
Gorgeous and I love you're jewelery here too. And you use DESERT ROSE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YAY!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love it!  You made Old Gold look great!  I have found this one of the most difficult colors to wear and you paired it up perfectly._

 
OMG old gold pigment is amazzzzzzing! i cant say that enough, gorgeous on woc, this would be one pigment i will be using often, pairing it with all the bold colours .its simply beautiful!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ajannasmom* 

 
_I think I like yours better!!! Fanstastic!!!!_

 
Oh dear, now that is a compliment!thanks.. glad u like it

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zuuchini* 

 
_i think your version looks so much better!!! you loooook just gorgeous. love every single bit of it._

 
Thanks a lot dear!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_WOW! THIS IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!! 
Gorgeous and I love you're jewelery here too. And you use DESERT ROSE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol! thanks a lot zerin, those are the real bridal jewelery i wore for my wedding!yes desert rose..thanks to you, it is the first  MAC blush i purchased, all the pigments you had suggested are gorgeousssssssss! I have to get burnt burgundy pigment..I know how much you love bold colours, u will go crazy to see how beautiful that pigment is..I am soo so happy with my purchase!thanks dear


----------



## A Ro (Dec 17, 2008)

*Eyes:- *
 UDPP
NYX shadestick in gold
MAC Old Gold Pigment
MAC Coppering
MAC goldmine 

Very pretty and striking! Did you just layer the golds on top of each other in order to achieve intensity, or are they placed in different areas on the eye? I'd love to know!


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *A Ro* 

 
_*Eyes:- *
 UDPP
NYX shadestick in gold
MAC Old Gold Pigment
MAC Coppering
MAC goldmine 

Very pretty and striking! Did you just layer the golds on top of each other in order to achieve intensity, or are they placed in different areas on the eye? I'd love to know!_

 
Thanks dear..I used gold shadestick on the eye lids as a base above UDPP, coz the shade stick alone as a base can crease on you.on the top of gold shade stick i used the old gold, but trust me, even without a base it will work just fine, coz it is highly pigmented!gold mine was used to line the lower eyelashes, coppering was used as a lighter shade to burnt burgundy to blend it in..


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MAC 101 (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 17, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 17, 2008)

gorgeous look!!


----------



## Geraldine (Dec 17, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Your version looks way better than Aishwarya's!

Good Job!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 17, 2008)

Stunning, I love it!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't stop staring! This is gorgeous


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot ladies! glad you all liked it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 18, 2008)

This looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks krasevaya!


----------



## Tatti (Dec 20, 2008)

oh my god! this is amazing!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks gorgeous!! Love those colors.


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 21, 2008)

Really beautiful!


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you ladies


----------



## girleygirl (Jun 24, 2010)

how come I can't see the pics?


----------



## starfck (Jun 25, 2010)

Wish I could see the pics , it sounds beautiful!


----------



## stefwho (Jun 30, 2010)

why can't i see pic's?


----------

